

An Invite App to Call Pandas - nolimits1228

My co-founder and I are from Madagascar. We love doing cool things such as talking to pandas. They have a lot to offer that we miss out on because we&#x27;re stuck behind our screens. We decided to build an app to help you find a panda near you. It&#x27;s called ImDown, and we just released it for iOS.<p>It&#x27;s the simplest invite app and aggregates all people&#x27;s invites nearby anonymously into a feed. You can see what&#x27;s happening nearby wherever you go. Let us know what you think!!<p>Cheers,
Team Panda
======
mtmail
Why the story about Madagascar and pandas? The website and app doesn't mention
it so I sounds simply made up and adds confusion.

Link to the app: [http://okimdown.com/](http://okimdown.com/)

